# Windows 10 vor Datei löschen fragen



## Joel-92 (3. August 2015)

*Windows 10 vor Datei löschen fragen*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir Windows 10 installiert. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man eine Datei löscht die Datei sofort im Papierkorb landet. Es kommt keine Meldung mehr "Möchten Sie die Datei xy wirklich löschen?"
Kann ich diese Frage ob ich die Datei wirklich löschen möchte irgendwo aktivieren? 

Danke!


----------



## XT1024 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 vor Datei löschen fragen*

Rechtsklick auf den Papierkorb -> Eigenschaften und den Haken setzen


----------



## Joel-92 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 vor Datei löschen fragen*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf den Papierkorb -> Eigenschaften und den Haken setzen



Super, funktioniert. Danke!


----------



## onliner (3. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 vor Datei löschen fragen*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir Windows 10 installiert. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man eine Datei löscht die Datei sofort im Papierkorb landet. Es kommt keine Meldung mehr "Möchten Sie die Datei xy wirklich löschen?"
> Kann ich diese Frage ob ich die Datei wirklich löschen möchte irgendwo aktivieren?
> ...


Gerne doch, ist net schwer 

rechtsklick auf Papierkorb und unten den Hacken setzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

